

The Silent Industry Ripe for Disruption - bkil
http://bkil.tumblr.com/post/29590808697/changing-of-the-guards

======
K_Ron_Hubbard
Great point! I've been thinking about a better way to get cheap/free labor for
my corp. Interns just aint what the used to be now that social networking has
become a god given right. Plus you don't have to worry about your employee
being lured away by an actual employment prospect after leeching off of the
experience you've just gifted to them! Can't wait to tell my buddy Mitt.

